# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров

## BTRVODKA

Дистрибутив системы 1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров - установка для ПК. Включает следующие компоненты:
- Редактор мобильных приложений
- Сервер мобильных приложений
- Платформа исполнения мобильных приложений для ПК 
pc_8.1.5.55.rar(7mb)
Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для КПК, работающих под управлением ОС Pocket PC/Windows mobile:
pdappc 8.1.5.55(6mb)
Демонстрационное мобильное приложение:
demoapp8.1.5.55.rar(5mb)
Все 3 файла в одном архиве с информицией для восстановления:
8.1.5.55(19mb)
Демонстрационная ИБ для 8.1.5.55:
DEMOBASE(50mb)

----------


## BTRVODKA

Помогите найти генератор ключей к этому чуду, очень надо!

----------


## GhostAnton

Доброго времени суток. К Вам огромная просьба, могли бы Вы перезалить "Демонстрационная ИБ для 8.1.5.55". К сожалению Вашь архив битый, а получить такое приложения я бы очень хотел, так как пишу конфигурации с 0. Буду Вам очень признателен!

----------


## Tehas

все установил (на комп), для кпк нашел .cab странным методом его установил (само собой не работает) пока довольствуюсь тем, что запускаю на "Платформа исполнения для ПК" хотелось бы кейген какой нибудь (или хотя бы способ как сломать защиту)
если кто знает поделитесь, ни где найти не могу уже месяц.

----------


## Styopchik

> все установил (на комп), для кпк нашел .cab странным методом его установил (само собой не работает) пока довольствуюсь тем, что запускаю на "Платформа исполнения для ПК" хотелось бы кейген какой нибудь (или хотя бы способ как сломать защиту)
> если кто знает поделитесь, ни где найти не могу уже месяц.


А где, если не секрет, ты cab взял? можешь поделиться?

----------


## GhostAnton

У меня есть полный комплект с кейгенами только версия 8.1.6.21. Пользуйтесь на здоровье.
1Cv81_PDA_Extension_v8_1_6_21.rar.html
MD5: 9D8DD5F28082E448637CACE744D17032

----------


## prokaznik

> У меня есть полный комплект с кейгенами только версия 8.1.6.21


Спасибо еще раз за полный комплект, только кейгенов я в нем не обнаружил, может не там смотрел:(

----------


## GhostAnton

> Спасибо еще раз за полный комплект, только кейгенов я в нем не обнаружил, может не там смотрел:(


1Cv81__PDA_Extension_v8_1_6_21\Приложени   для работы с серийными номерами (для ОС Windows mobile)\PDASerialNumberWM.exe
вроде это...
К сожалению сейчас нет возможности проверить их так как кпк нет

----------


## prokaznik

Есть бесплатный эмулятор кпк для pc от мелкомягких, абсолютно бесплатный на их сайте

----------


## GhostAnton

Название дай пожалуйста, я сейчас скачаю проверю.

----------


## prokaznik

*GhostAnton*, Тебе понадобятся 3 вещи: Active Sync v 4.5
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...b-dc09f8141141

microsoft device emulator
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=ru

и сам образ системы, выбери язык только
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------

Spacer3000 (03.11.2011)

----------


## Styopchik

> 1Cv81__PDA_Extension_v8_1_6_21\Приложени   для работы с серийными номерами (для ОС Windows mobile)\PDASerialNumberWM.exe
> вроде это...
> К сожалению сейчас нет возможности проверить их так как кпк нет


К сожалению, это не оно - это приложение на КПК для определения его серийного номера, а для установки нужно еще код регистрации и код активации... Вот их бы достать....:blush:

----------


## GhostAnton

Буду искать.

----------


## SDI

> У меня есть полный комплект с кейгенами только версия 8.1.6.21. Пользуйтесь на здоровье.
> 1Cv81_PDA_Extension_v8_1_6_21.rar.html


Большая просьба перезалить сабж.
Спасибо!

----------


## zavedeev

народ, дайте уже инсталированный

----------


## gryzly

Нужна рабочая программа 1С:Предприятие 8.1 под windows mobile, желательно с лекарством. Кому не трудно, выложите ссылку.

----------


## gorenski

Выложите кейген пожалуйста!

----------


## GhostAnton

Перезалил.... Кейгенов пока не могу найти, если кто-нить найдет линкуйте.
http://letitbit.net/download/2856.24..._6_21.rar.html

----------


## zavedeev

Свежий релиз (8.1.10.20)
http://depositfiles.com/files/b2x22pbp8

----------


## GhostAnton

Кейгены есть или тож пока без них?

----------


## zavedeev

без кейгена, тоже очень ищу, хотя бы проинсталированную на кпк

----------


## gryzly

Выложите, кому не трудно, 1с для кпк желательно с кодом активации или кейгеном!

----------


## Darlok

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

А нельзяли ещё раз выложить файл у кого есть?
кейген интересует не могу найти :(

----------


## GhostAnton

Читайте пост внимательней.
Свежий релиз http://depositfiles.com/files/b2x22pbp8

----------


## S_D_M

Любопытно, а вообще кто-нибудь видел в природе кейген, кряк, патч и т.п. для этого расширения 1с?

----------


## meduza79

Добрый день!
Добрые люди выложите свежий релиз пожалуйста

----------


## molchenko

*GhostAnton*, Можно еще раз куда-нибудь перезалить. С рапиды уже удалили. Спасибо.

----------


## born85

1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Версия 8.1.12.16

В комуникаторе не устанавливает сама соединение с гпрс, а вот если его из браузера при переходе поссылке поднять - то обмен на ура.

Внимание вопрос как реализовать что бы при обмене автоматически поднималось соединение с гпрс из самого приложения?

Сие просто не отрабатывает: УстанавливатьСоединениеАв  томатически=Истина;


Подскажите?!

----------


## zavedeev

1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Версия 8.1.12.16
полный комплект

http://gettyfile.com.ua/455599/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455600/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455602/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455604/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455612/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455613/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455615/
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455617/

----------


## AlexSmok

Дайте, pls, посмотреть Расширение для карманных компьютеров  8.1.14.8  от 12.04.2010  (Это предварительный релиз для тестирования).

Или хотя бы список изменений.

----------


## SDI

*zavedeev*, 
http://gettyfile.com.ua/455612/ - с этой ссылочкой беда

_Добавлено через 13 минут 41 секунду_
*zavedeev*, 
все равно коды просит, как поставить?

----------


## zavedeev

1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Версия 8.1.14.11
http://rapidshare.com/files/396231329/811411.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 30 секунд_
Я не нашел лекарства

----------


## 2BLiN

> 1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Версия 8.1.12.16
> 
> В комуникаторе не устанавливает сама соединение с гпрс, а вот если его из браузера при переходе поссылке поднять - то обмен на ура.
> 
> Внимание вопрос как реализовать что бы при обмене автоматически поднималось соединение с гпрс из самого приложения?
> 
> Сие просто не отрабатывает: УстанавливатьСоединениеАв  томатически=Истина;
> 
> 
> Подскажите?!


На счет этого никак, разве что написать подключаемую компоненту на C++ там есть пример и какой должен быть ее синтаксис, а из нее уже делать простейший HttpWebRequest в функции и сделать ее экспортируемой. 

Насчет кейгена не ищите) Я в свое время где только не искал, он есть только на сайте 1С после покупки :) А искал я по простому поводу, мы купили год или больше назад определенную версию этого расширения, с кривым редактором кода без отладки ну и еще всякие мелкие пакости, думали как выйдет новая версия это поправят. Тока вот в чем беда за новую пофиксенную версию нужно платить заново, вот такой вот "ловкий" ход от компании 1С. То есть за каждый новый релиз этой недоделаной беды я должен заново покупать пакет с 5-ю лицензиями и лицензии на каждый кпк дополнительно. Так что сидим на старом в принципе работает на КПК с оперативкой не ниже 512, иначе готовтесь к регулярным зависам.

----------


## zavedeev

Релиз 8.2.1.9
http://narod.ru/disk/22394951000/8.2.1.9.rar.html

----------


## siggoron

с кряками никак?

----------


## Cube

*Версия 8.2.1.10*
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/ptao6h4cf
*Ошибки, исправленные при выпуске версии 8.2.1.10*
При записи документов без номера (в случае, когда номер не используется), выполняется контроль уникальности номеров.При создании объекта "Диалог выбора файла" средствами встроенного языка при помощи конструктора возникает ошибка.Стандартный реквизит документа "Номер" всегда имеет тип "число". Ошибка проявляется после обновления метаданных.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 22 секунды_



> с кряками никак?


Их не существует. Есть варианты обхода, путем замены серийника КПК, но это всё баловство. Бесплатно пользоваться можно только если торгпредам купить не КПК, а ноутбуки (или нетбуки) и на них поставить "Платформу исполнения для ПК", но опять вопрос - нафиг тогда расширение вообще нужно, когда можно на планах обмена это сделать?...
Короче пользуется тот, кто покупает.

----------


## annakin

Так если нету кряков то толку сюда выкладывать релизы.. Их можно и на ОФФ сайте качнуть.

----------


## Cube

> Так если нету кряков то толку сюда выкладывать релизы.. Их можно и на ОФФ сайте качнуть.


Разработчик мобильного приложения не всегда является покупателем РКК. К тому же, чтобы понять, нужно тебе РКК или нет, нужно его купить, а так качнул, посмотрел, сравнил с конкурентами... Очень удобно.

----------


## demasya

а где взять демо версию конфигурации для пк и кпк

----------


## AntonKenT

Хотелось бы последнию Демо базу ПК где реализована схема обемна данными и модули.

Хотя кстати в новой торговле уже все это встроено.

----------


## presnyakov

Пожалуйста поделитесь последней версией 8.2.2.1 от 29.10. Легальный пользователь, а официально получить обновление все-равно не получается.

----------


## Cube

Заливал на хостинг не я, но выложу ссылочку на *Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Версия 8.2.2.1.*
http://ifolder.ru/20081768

----------


## presnyakov

Скачать то скачал, но архив зпаролен, подскажите пожалуйста пароль.

----------


## Cube

Аааааа!!! :mad:
Скока вас многа! Да не знаю я пароль, я же сказал, что не мой это архив был!

Вот вам, тока отстаньте (пошарил в инете, скачал, залил на хостинг): 
*Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Версия 8.2.2.1.*
http://depositfiles.com/files/y381i83y2

----------


## bsd2008

8.2.3.8 ни у кого не завалялось?

----------


## Денис55

Присоединяюсь, нужна новая версия для опытов.

----------


## bsd2008

http://fileshare.in.ua/3989330?free

----------


## Денис55

> http://fileshare.in.ua/3989330?free


скачивал уже, там поврежденный архив

----------


## U_O_U_A_N

Выложите пожалуйста с патчем или кейгеном. :(

----------


## daylight

У кого есть 8.2.5 скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## davelman

последний релиз 8.2.6.14
http://depositfiles.com/files/y1v1am5ae

----------


## zahar_paskal

> последний релиз 8.2.6.14
> http://depositfiles.com/files/y1v1am5ae


Перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## aberon

Народ выложите плиз конфу, а то все ссылки удаленые

----------


## vnbsoft

Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Базовая версия. Версия *8.2.8.4* от *06.11.2012*

Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для ПК. Базовая версия. *Скачать*
Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для КПК на ОС Windows CE. Базовая версия. *Скачать*
Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для КПК, работающих под управлением ОС Windows mobile. Базовая версия. *Скачать*
Демонстрационная информационная база. *Скачать*
Внешняя компонента MAppExch для 1С:Предриятия 8.2. *Скачать*
Руководство пользователя базовой версии. *Скачать*

----------

vva9 (20.03.2013)

----------


## ryutao

А есть где-нибудь не базовая?

----------


## Omaretto

Zdrastvuyte. pojalusta ne sravnite  dati soobshestva ))))))))))  qovaryat lutshe pozdna  chem nikoqda.  Ya  vas proshu  mojite skinut etot fayl  o 5
zarane  spasibo

----------


## zahar_paskal

> А есть где-нибудь не базовая?


Да и у меня нужда в редакторе мобильных приложений. Пожалуйста выложите кто нибудь.

----------


## zahar_paskal

> У меня есть полный комплект с кейгенами только версия 8.1.6.21. Пользуйтесь на здоровье.
> 1Cv81_PDA_Extension_v8_1_6_21.rar.html
> MD5: 9D8DD5F28082E448637CACE744D17032


перезалейте пожалуйста.
Хочу попробовать.
Спасибо

----------


## akrus31

Люди залейте плиз у кого есть
Редактор мобильных приложений, Платформа исполнения мобильных приложений для WinCE
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Wiwyndra

> У меня есть полный комплект с кейгенами только версия 8.1.6.21. Пользуйтесь на здоровье.
> 1Cv81_PDA_Extension_v8_1_6_21.rar.html
> MD5: 9D8DD5F28082E448637CACE744D17032


Перезалейте, пожалуйста!

----------


## xamel87

привет всем, как из инсталятора выдернуть cab файл, т.к. у мну тсд без шнура, и сконектить его по активсинку не представляется возможным

----------


## VladGizhitsky

Добрый день, перезалейте пожалуйста 1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров, конкретно для КПК на основе WinMobile.
Или на почту скиньте ссылку где лежит...
Спасибо...

----------


## Serge_ASB

Можете перезалить ?

----------


## WildWildUser

У кого что живое осталось? Перезалить возможно?

----------


## Альмир

Дайте пожалуйста рабочую ссылку на 1с расширение для карманных компьютеров.Спасибо! sabir_almir@mail.ru

----------


## dinmaxway

Тоже прошу ссылку на 1с расширение для карманных компьютеров. Спасибо! valiko89@mail.ru

----------

